# Selling honey for the first time



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Give your local Ag Extension office a call. They'll walk you through it. 

I don't know Michigan, but most states have food cottage laws similar to what you are talking about. Some states require some level of inspection/certification, but most do not (provided you're under a certain dollar amount, volume, or if you are selling direct to a consumer). 

You may want to ask about sales tax. In NC honey is exempt (provided its purchased direct from the beekeeper), but I don't know about Michigan. 

If you're selling to friends/family, I doubt you'll have any issues if the label ends up being wrong. I've found people go bananas over honey in a mason jar, and prefer NOT to have a label on it.


----------

